# Whitetail Scenes



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice pics. The first one was too bright on the foreground, but the smoke coming out of its nose tells a story all by itself. Any hint what camera and lens (especially) you were using?


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

carlosh said:


> Nice pics. The first one was too bright on the foreground, but the smoke coming out of its nose tells a story all by itself. Any hint what camera and lens (especially) you were using?


Yes the light contrast was extreme and I only had about 2 seconds to make this shot.....no second chances. This buck came running up a canyon bottom, hit the top, blew at the moment of CLICK....ADIOS! I used my trusty old Canon 50D with a Canon 300mm F/4 L Telephoto in manual mode....swung over...dialed in what I figured was the right F/stops and made my shot with a prayer! LOL! Had I adjusted for the blowing grass in the fore ground....well you know the other side of this shot....no "IN RUT BLOW!" My focus, the scent particles blowing out of his nostrils.....I figured, I have dozens of perfectly exposed whitetail shots but...no nostril exhaust LOL!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

More of the whitetail world. These shots are low fence, free range whitetail. Some from South Texas and the others, near home in the Texas Hill Country.

Rob





















































\


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

More whitetail scenes. Shot with a Canon 50D and the old trusty 300mm L F/4, low fence, free range...Hill Country whitetail left to age. Here's the proof....there are great genetics everywhere in Texas, including the Texas Hill Country.

Rob


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in love with the last picture with the 2 deer against the setting/rising sun.

I don't know if you shoot raw, but if you do, on the picture with the bright foreground, I would have decreased the "highlights" in the foreground for a little more detail. You've got so many good ones, I wouldn't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

De-yum puddle man... nice...... I really enjoy looking at these!


----------

